# North Dakota State Record Pike ?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard that there was a monster pike taken out of Lake Sakakawea a couple weekends ago, and it was being registered to check for a potential state record.

Haven't heard the official word....anyone???


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Which end of the lake? How big?

I have not heard of any monsters coming out of the middle parts of the lake. A few nice ones in 20+ lber range.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

the biggest pike at sixmilecorner so far is 29 lbs..
did hear of a 32lber takein from somewhere..
so far that 32lber stands as the biggest so far this year..

didnt hear anything about it being registered..

later,
jeremy


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe the 32 pounder was a tiger muskie taken from Devils Lake. I believe it was caught two days ago. My info is from Ed's bait. (Thats a big fish)


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

to see a pic of the 29 plus go to sixmilecorner.com...go to catch of the day and take a look....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

With guys catching fish that big I might have to head out and see for myself what I can catch.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, a 32lb. tiger muskie was caught on devils lake sometime last week, you can see a picture of it on edsbaitshop.com. Its a hell of a catch, it was taken out of channel A, a 30 lb pike would be awefully impressive too.


----------

